# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Không có gì thú vị bằng được chào đón Lễ 30/4 với những điểm du lịch yêu thích, chiêm ngưỡng Lễ hội Pháo Hoa Quốc Tế hoành tráng tại Đà Nẵng, hòa mình vào nhịp sống sôi động của Bangkok. Hay thay đổi chút không khí với cái nắng ấm của Sài Gòn, cái mát lạnh, trong xanh của biển Phú Quốc và du sơn ngoạn thủy ở Trung Quốc để khám phá lăng mộ Tần Thủy Hoàng, Phủ Khai Phong của Bao Đại Nhân  :Wink: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà - Huế - Phong Nha*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 8.399.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 29/04/2012.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Phí cáp treo Bà Nà, vé xem pháo hoa, thuyền nghe ca Huế và tham quan động Phong Nha.Bảo hiểm tai nạn.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Transviet.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM - KDL Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 13.500.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng đoàn từ 20 khách trở lên).Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay .Khởi hành: thứ năm hàng tuần.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, lệ phí sân bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Nam - Hà Nội.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok - Pattaya*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêm.Giá tour: 9.449.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 26/04/2012.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường và phí an ninh.Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch VYC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Tây An - Lạc Dương - Trịnh Châu - Khai Phong*

Thời gian: 6 ngày.Giá tour: 19.719.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên).Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 26/04/2012.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, lệ phí sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và visa Trung Quốc.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

